# Points for stays at a Hyatt?



## Mike S. (Jun 8, 2008)

Under the all member offer of Hyatt Hotels, it says you can earn 500 points (standard benefit) but doesn't say if it is per night or per stay?

I'll be staying at the Grand Hyatt at Grand Central Terminal in October (reservation already booked) and it mentions to give you member number at check in.

500 x 3 nights would be a nice bonus I wasn't expecting.

Any ideas on this?


----------



## AlanB (Jun 8, 2008)

I suppose that they could be different than the other hotels, but most it's per stay. To my knowledge, only with Hilton can one earn more than 500 AGR points for one stay.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 8, 2008)

Alan is correct. Hyatt awards 500 AGR points per stay, not per night.


----------



## Mike S. (Jun 8, 2008)

Good to know...still...not bad considering I'm staying there anyways as part of a wedding.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 8, 2008)

Mike S. said:


> Good to know...still...not bad considering I'm staying there anyways as part of a wedding.


No, 500 AGR points is definately nothing to sneeze about. That's $250 worth of Amtrak tickets, for doing something that you had to do anyhow. I love Hilton for their program. Over the last 5 years staying at Hilton has contributed to several Amtrak trips, since I've racked up just over 55,000 AGR points thanks to Hilton.


----------



## sechs (Jun 8, 2008)

It's a nice hotel. The ability to walk into GCT without going outside was handy in the winter... probably handy in the summer, as well.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 9, 2008)

AlanB said:


> ...No, 500 AGR points is definately nothing to sneeze about. That's $250 worth of Amtrak tickets, for doing something that you had to do anyhow.


500 points = $250? Did you mean $25 (@ 5 cents value per point)?

EDIT: Now I get it. To get 500 points you would need to buy a $250 Amtrak ticket (or 5 of those $2.70 Surfliner tickets). You weren't suggesting that 500 points was worth $250 of free Amtrak travel.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 9, 2008)

PRR 60 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > ...No, 500 AGR points is definately nothing to sneeze about. That's $250 worth of Amtrak tickets, for doing something that you had to do anyhow.
> ...


Correct!


----------



## Walt (Jun 10, 2008)

Yea, I have my Wyndham Rewards hotel program (formally called TripRewards), and my Hilton Honors hotel program, linked directly to my AGR account.

Plus I just found out on my last trip, that Choice Hotels will credit 250 points per stay directly to AGR, without the need to belong to their hotel program. The Comfort Inn desk clerk, who claimed to have worked there for 5 years, said she has never had a guest ask for AGR points before, but she checked it out (encouraged by the webpage I had a hardcopy print out of), and found I was correct. And yep, a few weeks after my stay, 250 points showed up in my AGR account.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 10, 2008)

Walt said:


> Yea, I have my Wyndham Rewards hotel program (formally called TripRewards), and my Hilton Honors hotel program, linked directly to my AGR account.


See now I don't keep Wyndham(TripRewards) tied directly to my account. If they are running a double miles promo, then it makes sense to do that. However, the rest of the time you can actually earn more AGR points by first collecting the hotel points. Then when you reach one of the 3 threshold levels, transfer the points over to AGR. If you let them post the points directly to AGR with each stay you only get one point per dollar spent, collect the hotel points first and then transfer enmas and you'll get two points per dollar spent at the hotel.

This all assumes that you stay regularly enough at a Wyndham chain hotel at least once or twice per year.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 10, 2008)

Wyndham Rewards (the new name for TripRewards) pays as follows:

Direct to AGR: 2 AGR points per dollar spent (500 points per stay flat for the Wyndham brand)

First to Wyndham: 10 Wyndham points per dollar spent (no max)

Then to AGR

8000 to 3200 (= 4 AGR points per dollar)

17500 to 7000 (= 4 AGR points per dollar)

30000 to 12000 (=4 AGR points per dollar)

An extreme example:

A four night stay at Wyndham @ $200 per night:

Direct to AGR: 500 AGR

Wyndham then AGR: $800 x 10 = 8000 Wyndham = 3200 AGR


----------



## AlanB (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the correction Bill, I knew that it was better to take Wyndham points first, and then transfer. I just though it was 1 point vs. 2, rather than 2 vs. 4.


----------



## chuljin (Aug 28, 2008)

Walt said:


> Yea, I have my Wyndham Rewards hotel program (formally called TripRewards), and my Hilton Honors hotel program, linked directly to my AGR account.
> Plus I just found out on my last trip, that Choice Hotels will credit 250 points per stay directly to AGR, without the need to belong to their hotel program. The Comfort Inn desk clerk, who claimed to have worked there for 5 years, said she has never had a guest ask for AGR points before, but she checked it out (_*encouraged*_ by the webpage I had a hardcopy print out of), and found I was correct. And yep, a few weeks after my stay, 250 points showed up in my AGR account.


I often read too fast...the first time I saw _*enraged*_ and thought 'and they let such a touchy person check people in?' 

I'm trying the Choice earning in a couple weeks during Pilgrimage II (staying, of course, two blocks from what Wikipedia describes as 'the largest intermodal terminal in the United States west of the Mississippi'  ). While I'll be reconfirming my AGR# at check-in, it won't be the first they've heard of it; I put it in my Choice account and chose it as my preferred 'earnee' before booking.

I'll let everyone know how it goes.

And (w00t), due to triple play I'll get 750 (250+500) points for the stay, rather than the usual 250.


----------

